# Check out my Digger King!!



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

This is my recent creation... extended my Wheely king wheelbase with some of the Crawler King parts, and added the new Traxxas Digger body and rear offset Monster Jam wheels/tires all around. And of course, a Jolly roger flag, red led headlights, and some chassis sponsor decals. 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tamiyatim (May 2, 2007)

And my Stampede 4x4 with Monster Jam tires!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

that is awesome, it is the best most realistic r/c gravedigger i have seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

That is a great looking Gravedigger. Is the stampede's fall-guy-ness a coincidence? It's a cool one too. 

Does your servo on axle steering flex the heck out of the centerlink? Just converted my wheelycrawlerking and while it at least steers now, am not impressed by the mismatched geometry situation. I'd get an aluminum link but fear it might fight the servo too hard without flex


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice digger i still like my old clods with a digger body:thumbsup:


----------

